# Ride report: Magellan



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Tried a new trail today. It's called Magellan on our local web guide and runs along part of the Tabeguache trail. About 20 miles of double track. Simply put - not really worth it. Since it's about 15 min from our house, I shouldn't complain. The good side was some really nice scenery and about 2 miles of downhill slickrock. It was countered by a buttpile of uphill. There is nothing level on this route. Today was about 95 degrees out there so we were pretty wiped out at the end. Here's a couple of pics. Next weekend we will be joining about 4 other tandem teams in Winter Park, CO (Highs in the low 60's) for some really sweet singletracks!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the scenery. Lots of open area though, so at 95 degrees I'm sure you were really cooked!
Ed and Pat Gifford
Toms River , NJ


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

The trails around Grand Junction are known for many things - shade is not one of them. We were definitely cooked. Our Planet Bike cyclometer has a thermometer (which is only accurate enough to use for entertainment purposes) which read between 98 and 111 degrees most of the time. We started at 8:30am but it was already getting up there


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails4Two said:


> Next weekend we will be joining about 4 other tandem teams in Winter Park, CO (Highs in the low 60's) for some really sweet singletracks!


We're looking forward to riding with a few other tandems next weekend. The trails (and temps) in Winter Park are about perfect!! Too bad we forgot the camera or I'd post up a few pics.


----------

